# Washing Machine



## Portugal

Hello all! 

Can anyone help me with hopefully buying a washing machine online and getting it delivered to a place in Portugal in the Almacil area? 

Many thanks in advance!!
xx

p.s. its the recession so links to bargains are more then wlecome :clap2:


----------



## yorkshire lass

in the silver coast area all washing machines are cold fill, as far as I know that is the same all over the country. You buy a washing machine that was designed to take hot water and cold water together, the cold water is all that will be allowed in. It does make machines more expensive to use. You buy a washing machine here, it is already adapted for cold fill only anyway. 

Recently purchased a bosch automatic cost around €500 but since the last one (also a bosch) lasted around 12 years despite living on the coastiline (salt in the air) we stuck with the brand name. You can buy them cheaper that that, even here, but check out what you are actually getting for it.


----------



## Portugal

yorkshire lass said:


> in the silver coast area all washing machines are cold fill, as far as I know that is the same all over the country. You buy a washing machine that was designed to take hot water and cold water together, the cold water is all that will be allowed in. It does make machines more expensive to use. You buy a washing machine here, it is already adapted for cold fill only anyway.
> 
> Recently purchased a bosch automatic cost around €500 but since the last one (also a bosch) lasted around 12 years despite living on the coastiline (salt in the air) we stuck with the brand name. You can buy them cheaper that that, even here, but check out what you are actually getting for it.


THANK YOU!!

Hey thanks for your reply but I barely understood a word of it .. who know washing maxhing buying could be complicated?! I saw what 'looked' like a washing machine in Faro's Jumbo for 150-250 .. does that sound about right or will it be destined to no lasting??? 500 for 12months of washing life makes me think 'ouch' (money wise). Don't suppose anyone has any links to ones online?


----------



## Portugal

sorry I've just re-read your post and my reply.. not only have I only just noticed all the typos but that I misread 12months for 12 years!! Apologies all round!!


I could do with getting one for the cheepest way poss, all kitchen electricals seems to be giving up the will to leave at the same time so need to fast trackgetting the basic essentials (ie just had to replace fridge freezer for 250) asap. MY fingers are well and truely crossed on the boiler holding out!!!! 
:scared:

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Catx

Portugal said:


> THANK YOU!!
> 
> Hey thanks for your reply but I barely understood a word of it .. who know washing maxhing buying could be complicated?! I saw what 'looked' like a washing machine in Faro's Jumbo for 150-250 .. does that sound about right or will it be destined to no lasting??? 500 for 12months of washing life makes me think 'ouch' (money wise). Don't suppose anyone has any links to ones online?


€500 for 12 YEARS!! Different scenario altogether. For me, I will always go to the top end for washing machines and dishwashers. You get the value back in the long term. In Portugal, a very good fridge/ freezer, together or separate, is also vital. If you save today, you will spend tomorrow.


----------



## deburto

Have a look on worton and radio poplar web pages, they have some very good deals .


----------



## lulu1

Portugal said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Can anyone help me with hopefully buying a washing machine online and getting it delivered to a place in Portugal in the Almacil area?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!
> xx
> 
> p.s. its the recession so links to bargains are more then wlecome :clap2:


We brought ours out there and it was quite cheap.
We got it from a shop called Worten it is a chain store so there should be one near to you ours was in albufeira.


----------



## loonytoon

why bother?


----------



## John999

Yep worten can be found at any modelo/continente supermarket; Jumbo/pao de acucar has BOX, radio popular and even at a local trader. Sometimes you can find really good deals locally.
Expect to pay for an 8kg washing machine with 1.400/1.600 rpm spin something between 400 to 600 Euros, medium range


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



loonytoon said:


> why bother?


Hi All

Urgent help needed at my house in Vale Boa is a washing machine? The instruction book is not in English. 
Now i know it needs a clean but until i move over that's it. 

Problem is 
How do you switch it on.
Where does the powder go.

Please help

Peterfc soon to be N06afreeman " 9th June Decree Absolute "


----------



## loonytoon

like the longjohns - ready for winter Peter?

jeff


----------



## John999

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Urgent help needed at my house in Vale Boa is a washing machine? The instruction book is not in English.
> Now i know it needs a clean but until i move over that's it.
> 
> Problem is
> How do you switch it on.
> Where does the powder go.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Peterfc soon to be N06afreeman " 9th June Decree Absolute "


Peter your washing machine is top of the range. To much electronic for an old man like me. My advise is to contract a technician for a few hours to give you, some intensive lessons on windows programs. I believe that it work on a windows seven based program, probably the professional edition


----------



## Silverwizard

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> Urgent help needed at my house in Vale Boa is a washing machine? The instruction book is not in English.
> Now i know it needs a clean but until i move over that's it.
> 
> Problem is
> How do you switch it on.
> Where does the powder go.
> 
> Please help
> 
> Peterfc soon to be N06afreeman " 9th June Decree Absolute "


My goodness Peter,I do believe that's a "Handraulic GT",an extremely rare bird indeed!


----------



## Dennis

It`s a concrete pram and someones nicked the wheels!!


----------



## John999

It might be Peter’s new Portuguese vehicle. Only needs 4 ball bearings, and a 
Piece a cord


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



John999 said:


> It might be Peter’s new Portuguese vehicle. Only needs 4 ball bearings, and a
> Piece a cord


HI Guys 

I put the pictures up for a laugh and you certainly have made me laugh. You have all helped me thanks.

Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman " 9th June Decree Absolute "


----------

